
Ask HN: Did you (attempt to) switch from Backbone to Vue.js? - valueprop
Most of the comparisons I&#x27;ve found between Backbone and Vue.js are high-level, without insights from practical long-term usage on both, eg
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.slant.co&#x2F;versus&#x2F;32&#x2F;11378&#x2F;~backbone_vs_vue-js<p>We&#x27;re happily using Backbone, but considering Vue in order not to be left behind with maintained frameworks&#x2F;tooling.<p>What insights could you share from switching (attempts) ?<p>What do you use instead of models&#x2F;collections?<p>Considering productivity on your project, which framework between the two do you prefer, and why?<p>Thanks!
======
md1204
Hi there! At Snipcart we are currently doing exactly that. We are
progressively migrating our Saas from Backbone to Vue.js, and just wrote a
blog post that can answer all of your questions:
[https://snipcart.com/blog/progressive-migration-backbone-
vue...](https://snipcart.com/blog/progressive-migration-backbone-vuejs-
refactoring)

For us, it has been a really positive experience so far and we LOVE working
with Vue.js. The transition between the two frameworks has been really smooth
so far, and I'm sure it can benefit your project too ;)

